# Wood Identification



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I could use some help figuring out what type of wood this is and if it is suitable for a viv. I fear that it is a type of cedar and should not be used but I would like your opinions on it. It was found in the woods in St. Augustine, FL (NorthEast Florida)Thanks.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

looks to be cedar. its usually pretty evident by smell as well. though i wouldnt suggest using it in a tank it will make an excellent outdoor mount for epiphytes. cedar weathers to a beautiful grey color and holds up very well against rot. since your down in FL you could even keep a nice mounted piece outside almost year round. 

james


----------

